# Possible Parasites



## Atilla (Feb 13, 2008)

I was watching my red belly's swim around and I noticed when one of them opened his gill plates something floated out. It was wiggling around. I looked closer and it looked like some type of little parasite. Probably 1/6 of an inch long or so. Does anyone have any ideas what this is and how I can fix it.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Atilla said:


> I was watching my red belly's swim around and I noticed when one of them opened his gill plates something floated out. It was wiggling around. I looked closer and it looked like some type of little parasite. Probably 1/6 of an inch long or so. Does anyone have any ideas what this is and how I can fix it.


I wouldnt even want to venture a guess without a pic. One thing for sure, its not flukes.


----------



## Atilla (Feb 13, 2008)

I tried taking a pic, but it was too small to show up. It looked like a little worm looking thing with a head on one end.


----------



## Atilla (Feb 13, 2008)

I noticed several more wiggling around really fast in my tank today. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Dorkhedeos (May 8, 2007)

anchor worms? nematodes? fish lice?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

are you sure it wwas attached...if not maybe its planaria.


----------



## Atilla (Feb 13, 2008)

Well it turns out some how I got mosquito larvae in my tank. I took a put a couple in a dish to take to somebody to identify and the next day I had a couple of dead mosquitos on the top and no larvae. Maybe I'll have to get some little danios or something to eat them and hopefully outrun the p's.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

You got mosquito larvae in Oregon in May?
That's wild!
What part of Oregon do you live in?


----------



## Atilla (Feb 13, 2008)

I live in Corvallis. Ya, doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me either, but I'm 99 percent sure that's what they are. Who'd a thunk it.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Do they look like this and kinda "flick" around?


----------



## Atilla (Feb 13, 2008)

Ya that looks about right. I don't have good enough eyesight to see detailed enough to make a positive id, but looks right. Ya they like to flick around a lot. I started seeing quite a few dead mosquitos on the top of the water and now i'm not seeing many of the larvae anymore. Hopefully they all hatched out and died


----------

